# Razer Barracuda AC-1 and HP-1 (Vista)



## BobDoleX (Feb 4, 2008)

Greetings!

I'm having some trouble getting my new sound card and headphones to cooperate with one another. The HP-1 headphones are connected to the AC-1 card, via Razer's proprietary HD-DAI port (resembles a DVI connector). The HP-1 and AC-1 are designed to work as a pair, and the HP-1 headphones are capable of true 5.1 surround, thanks to a total of 8 sound drivers in the ear units.

My problem is, Windows Vista and the Razer settings seem to be creating problems. I am using Razer's most recent Vista-specific drivers. When I go into the Vista speaker configuration, I cannot get sound from the RS and LS speakers. Instead, I get sound from the LR and RR. This is strange, because I have to tell Vista I'm running a 7.1 surround setup, and then disable the surround speakers (but enable the rear ones). This is suppose to run as a 5.1 speaker setup, but the surround channels return no audio.

The confusing mess that is the Vista audio stack has me stumped. How exactly do I get 5.1 speaker settings to work properly in games, such as Team Fortress 2? Is surround sound in games even possible in Vista? Why do Source-based games refuse to let my speaker settings to 5.1 or 7.1 speakers stick, always reverting to a 2 speaker setting in the options menu (as soon as I hit "OK" in the menu, it swaps back to 2 speakers, even though I can get the right sound by hitting "Apply" and leaving the window open; the problem then is that voice chat strangely becomes muted, until I hit "OK" and it reverts to the 2 speaker setup).

I'm also not too sure as to how I should configure the Razer AC-1 Control Panel that comes with the drivers. The settings are not intuitive at all, and Razer tech support has provided little help in this matter. If anyone can provide any suggestions or tips, based on speculation or experience, I would appreciate it greatly.

Thank you, and enjoy your week.

For reference, my specs:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420
EVGA Nforce 650i Ultra Motherboard
EVGA Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB PCIe x16
2 GB DDR 2 RAM (Crucial) @ 800 MHz
Razer Barracuda AC-1 Sound Card
Seagate 320 GB 7200 SATA HDD
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit


----------



## ayato88 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had the exact same trouble for the last 3 months mate, I Can't for the life of me figure it out. Would be nice if someone could help us


----------



## BobDoleX (Feb 4, 2008)

ayato88 said:


> I have had the exact same trouble for the last 3 months mate, I Can't for the life of me figure it out. Would be nice if someone could help us


A problem with the channels in the Razer AC-1 or with Source-based games and surround sound in Vista?

According to the Steam forums, many users are unable to get surround sound to work in Source-based games. The issue seems to be with Valve's code; the best bet is to wait for a fix.


----------



## ayato88 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am doing mate although I have heard they are quite reluctant to fix it. I have tried all the console commands under the son as well including :-

"snd_digital_surround 1" 

"snd_legacy_surround 1"

but none of them seem to work for me, maybe you will have more luck?


----------

